# DIY co2



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Since iam getting back into planted Ive hooked my co2 back up Iam trying to remember everything. I am using the ladders to difuse just 1 question the longer the bubbles stay on the ladder the better right. Thanks Pat


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

That is correct. The bubbles should be moving up the ladder, so that it increases the ocntact time between the CO2 bubble and the water. This allows greater disolution fo the CO2 into your water column.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Darkblade48 said:


> That is correct. The bubbles should be moving up the ladder, so that it increases the ocntact time between the CO2 bubble and the water. This allows greater disolution fo the CO2 into your water column.


Thanks Dark


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

I suggest you attach your CO2 tube into a filter intake in a way that the filter will suck and smash co2 bubbles. 
I never used co2 ladder by myself, but read that it was not the best way of dissolving CO2


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks but before I was sick and most of plants died from neclect I used the ladders quite a bit I was very happy with them. I was just checking on what I was thinking was right lol.Thanks for trying to help though much appreciated.


----------



## dp12345 (Sep 12, 2010)

fyi the ladder is good but due to the size of the bubbles it takes time to be dissolved in water.

what i use is the co2 chamber with chopstick plug in the tube.
the bubbles are small that could be absorb easily by the water and the contact time of co2 and the water is longer.
I just place a air control valve to regulate the bubbles going inside the chamber.

dp


----------

